# Best Chaos God/Faction?



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

What do you believe is the best chaos god or faction to win battles against the enemy. Whether its making an entire army based on one god/faction or just the one god/faction that contributes the most to your sucess with your Chaos army. What do you think is the best?

BTW, please give reasons too if you plan on replying


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Khorne, just cause zerkers are so cool. 
who did ya think I would vote for???


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I would have never guessed looking at your name and signature. 
Maybe Slaanesh??? :crazy:


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like the Thousand Sons and their god, I know the gods name but no doubt I will spell it wrong.


----------



## Psyan (Apr 6, 2008)

Tzeentch probably isn't the best, but it's my favorite. I like having troops and HQs with 4+ invulnerable saves, force weapons and a respectable amount of low AP dakka.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Nurgle for the win baby, toughness 5, and feel no pain. they're statstically more survivable than a Daemon Prince.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Tanrel said:


> Nurgle for the win baby, toughness 5, and feel no pain. they're statstically more survivable than a Daemon Prince.


You should probably make it count and vote for Nurgle then b/c I dont see a vote for Nurgle yet.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Lol no-one likes slaneesh. Thats meant to be the one people like. LOL


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin: I didn't think about who I prefer before I pressed the button, so I accidently put Tzeench.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, Slaanesh would be the most *cough* _fun_, but with Khorne, I'd get to collect spinal cords and skulls, and with Nurgle, I could fly a bloated plagueship and kill people I don't like with horrific disease, and with Tzeentch I could be a giant winged daemon with a cool knarled staff and burning green eyes...and turn people in Chaos Spawns. 

Yesh....Tzeentch.
-Dirge


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hahaha, thats all true. ^_^ Thats pretty much why I pressed the tzeentch button.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

i dont think "best" would be the appropriate term for any of the Factions, each has their own abilaties & Strengths

I Voted Slaanesh as i like the Initative Bonus i get, when i take it. their Legion Troops are cheaper then all other legion troops and can be taken as Fire support troops or as decent Assault troops with high Initative.

My Second choice would probly be Nurgle in particular their legion troops T5 with feel no pain is to good to pass up these things are nigh on indistructable when used correctly my only problem with them is that their Expensive so if you go for a pure force you end up with a fairly low model count. 

3rdly Thousand sons, the fact that you have AP3 bolters means that even with a low model count if you rapid fire a unit at least have of the unit is going to go down (against MEQ's at least)

4th Khorne Beserkers these are my least favourite of all Legion Troops, sure with pleant of attacks these guys are killer in CC, Especialy on the charge, but if they receive the charge well they lose their Bonus and are Quite Vunerable. 

over all if used in the combination any legion troop can be Deadly to any enemy. Combining legion troops is a very nice Tactic such as Plauge Marines and Khorne Beserkers.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Guess who mine is....


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

khorne all the way, they are the most chaosy because they like to kill people........


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Khorne without a doubt


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Guess who mine is....


Nurgle? :biggrin:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i like nurgle and khorne the most so i'm not going to vote :biggrin:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Err, I liked what dirge said about tzeentch, but I have to say slaanesh. Just gut instinct.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Don't true khorne berserkers get furious charge too? Or did they take that away with the new codex update?


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

im a fan of Tzeentch myself


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

It's Khorne for me all the way lol. Khorne Berserkers in the moving bunker sometimes called a Land Raider should stop anybody charging then lol. And I believe they still get Furious Assault well I hope they still do lol.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i love nurgle but really its slaanesh from a fluff point of view, when he was born billions of eldar souls were devoured destroying the eldar race, come on what other god has done that?


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Come to grandfather Nurgle!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Grandpa nurgle. I get to ignore all but the most 'orrible wounds, throw shrunken heads at people, and I get the fart of doom Psychic power, aka Nurgle's rot.:biggrin:

From a modeling perspective, nurgle is the most fun, as I can have an entirely custom force, with a lot of room for variance in the paint scheme.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Khorne because they are the strongest and most violent, which appeals to my Orkish nature


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

gotta be tzeench , his thousand sons arent even men under that armour , just dust and a soul , thats freakin sweet in my eyes , i wouldnt even feel pain even though in the real game they die like normal , second would have to be slaanesh because of *cough* stuff.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, it's all for the *cough-cough*oobies..
Seriously, though, I like all of them..the reason why I collect Black Legion..

Have more khorn-people and slaanesh guys, though.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

My vote goes to Slaanesh the great sexually frustrated  (sonic blasters, Blastmaster, Blissgiver, etc they're awesome-try and see Orks charge into a army of them >8D)
and alas there's a thing of goin "HA!!! and u thought we were wusses cause we wear pink and black" =P.


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Nurgle, I just love them.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Not to mention, the whole, I'm immune to all diseases of all forms. ^_^ And immunity to the warp, but thats all chaos, huh?


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Question:
Which special troop choice from each faction is worth the most points?
(Plague, Berzerkers, Noise, Thousand Sons)


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's Thousand sons at, like, 32 points.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Huzzah! Tzeentch continues to pound all you mortals into the brick dust!

Slaanesh is definately a close second for me, though...
-Dirge


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

No-one likes nurgle. Why would you tho...


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

DarKKKKK said:


> Question:
> Which special troop choice from each faction is worth the most points?
> (Plague, Berzerkers, Noise, Thousand Sons)


thousand sons and plague marines are the same pts cost (23pts each) and the highest of the four Noise marines are the cheapest at first but if you give em noise weaponry they are the most expensive


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Lord Khorne said:


> No-one likes nurgle. Why would you tho...


Um, toughness *5*, then *feel no pain* after that says, 'Heavy bolters don't scare me at all!' And Assault Cannons need a 3+ to wound them and they still feel no pain the assault cannon (not the rending part I think, though). You make them a shooting squad they're so tough they'll definately serve their purpose. You want them to tie someone up in assault phase, they hardly ever die in assault! You can tie someone up the entire game if you wanted! How could you not like Nurgle?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

*Malal !!!*

none they all shall perish in the name of the 5th chaos god malal ! hail the renegade god !!!!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Tzeentch and his Thousand Sons legion. AP 3 bolters, invun save on even the most basic infantry, and inmunity to all forms of desease, old age, etc. The only problem is rust, but lo and behold, mighty Tzeentch has solved that problem to. Instead of rain falling from the sky, we shall have fire (easier to dodge).


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Tanrel said:


> Um, toughness *5*, then *feel no pain* after that says, 'Heavy bolters don't scare me at all!' And Assault Cannons need a 3+ to wound them and they still feel no pain the assault cannon (not the rending part I think, though). You make them a shooting squad they're so tough they'll definately serve their purpose. You want them to tie someone up in assault phase, they hardly ever die in assault! You can tie someone up the entire game if you wanted! How could you not like Nurgle?


He basically summed it up for me, I was about to post the same thing :mrgreen:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> none they all shall perish in the name of the 5th chaos god malal ! hail the renegade god !!!!


Whats the god look like? How did he come into existence? Whats the color scheme for it? Whats he 'god' of?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

slaanesh hands down! they are probably the most insane of all the chaos marines, have the most "fun", and they are also insanely lethal assualt troops. plus they have the invincible lucius the eternal.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Slaanesh isn't lethal in assault, they just move faster than regular marines. Khorne is lethal in assault because they have the extra attack, and if it's still in effect, Furious Charge.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Khorne has it hands down for me. Brutal assualts, insane CC ability, even when charged they tear apart most units. I've been a WE player since '99 though, so that may be the biggest reason.

Yes, Zerks have furious charge, they just got it in the newest codex and had a completely different set of rules before.

Malal was a 5th Chaos god for a time. Someone (can't remember his name) beat out GW over the rights to Malal though so they have made him disappear from 40k. His color scheme was black and white (I believe it was quartered on the model) and his master plan was to destroy the other Chaos gods.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Huh, thats a really awesome chaos god even for the chaos gods!


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Any idea what emotion this Malal fellow was formed from?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Well, I'd guess wrath, but that's Khorne, isn't it? Maybe...Pride? Or Envy? What are the others? They're based off the 7 sins, right?

Sloth, Wrath, Gluttony, Pride, Envy, Lust, and Greed.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Also known as "The Outcast God", "The Lost God" and "The Renegade God", Malal represents Chaos's indiscriminate tendency toward destruction, even of itself. The nature of Malal's powers is parasitic, as the Renegade God grows in power when the others do.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

man, this god is awesome!!! Why'd they lose the rights to it?


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

well in my opinion its hard to say.......

KHORNE: good at close combat,which is really where everything can be most vulnerable
TZEENTCH: good at ranged magic attacks,and with their invulnurable saves they can survive a bit longer
NURGLE:good at surviving...simply put.......all nurgleites have the ability to pester the enemy
SLAANESH:.....honestly I don't know what slaanesh is for,+1 initiative doesn't seem all that apealling....

but as far as theme goes khorne is the best because they want to kill......and that's really all that happens in the 41st millenium we all know and love


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Well, slaanesh has that ap3 flamer. that ignores cover saves. ^_^


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Khorne. C'mon he's the God of War. So technically he'll win any battles he's in, because he gets stronger with every fight ever fought. And so do his minions!!!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, thats true. thats why Khorne players don't care if they lose, they still got blood for the blood god and skulls for the skull throne.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

Slaanesh, although i don't like the new deamonette models, tits or GTFO games workshop, at least when it comes to demons who rely on sexual inuendo to win their battles.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahaha, yeah, what did they expect to achieve with those? I mean, they are selling them to nerds. ^_^


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd have to say Khorne because I'm a messy painter, so it doesn't matter if I splodge red paint all over the place :biggrin: Also I've been a fan of the bloodthirster since I started the hobby, and the fact that they're ace in close combat and use big axes makes it even better to play as them (Especially when running around the table shouting "Kill! Maim! Burn!" over and over when in CC)


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

Tanrel said:


> Well, I'd guess wrath, but that's Khorne, isn't it? Maybe...Pride? Or Envy? What are the others? They're based off the 7 sins, right?
> 
> Sloth, Wrath, Gluttony, Pride, Envy, Lust, and Greed.



I really want to know what the God of Sloth's legion would be like.

Also, pride seems the most likely for Malal, since he wants to supplant all the others as the only god of Chaos, maybe greed.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, that was what I was thinking.


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to say Khorne Combat kicks ass.


----------



## Devo (Jun 10, 2008)

While it often doesn't suit my play style best (heavy assualt & artillary) I'll always be a Slannashi!
I guess the the idea of taking to the battle field screaming with the joy of hearing the crack of the bolters, the smell of blood and explosives and the sight of enemys writhing in agony and loving every second of it appeals to me, we're the thrill seekers, the hot shots, the guys who make looking good look effortless...
We've got the grace and elegance that made the Dark eldar turn and create our God... whose main requirement is that we enjoy ourselves! 

Plus, as we plumb the depths of perversion, even the other cultest know... who throws the best Victory Parties!
:biggrin:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Haha, they probably do. (Eldar made Slaanesh, and the eldar who wanted to worship him/her/it, turned into the Dark Eldar)


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to go for Tzeentch and the Thousand sons I just like the thought of changing any peoples life whit out lifting a finger. And who do not like AP3 bolters :grin:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Not to mention 4+ invuln on all thousand sons and Termies.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Seems to be Khorne vs Tzeentch for 1st and Nurgle vs Slaanesh for 3rd.
Ironically, in each match up they are opposites of each other


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

DarKKKKK said:


> Seems to be Khorne vs Tzeentch for 1st and Nurgle vs Slaanesh for 3rd.
> Ironically, in each match up they are opposites of each other


I thought that Tzeentch and Nurgle and Slaanesh and Khorne (and Tzeentch and Khorne, and Khorne and Khorne.)


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Tanrel said:


> Whats the god look like? How did he come into existence? Whats the color scheme for it? Whats he 'god' of?


This is Malal:









Renegade chaos God dedicated to the destruction of the other two (at the time neither slaanesh or tzeentch existed they are very new you know :taunt & the eradication of their followers where ever they may be.
As to how did he come into existence do you ask that of Khorne, Nurgle or Tzeentch? No they just are & always have been.

Kaaleb Dark's livery consisted of black & white like this:








As such those are the colours adopted by champions of the true chaos power. 

ALL HAIL MALAL! DESTROYER OF CHAOS!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

death to chaos ! for the renegade god !


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I suppose there's a question of Power too
Tzeentch has been the Most Powerful (at one stage)
now he's probably the slyest bugger of the lot but he is a remnant of his true power without all the parts of his staff which he will never be able to repair (seeing as it is now thousands of tiny pieces.
Khorne has the Biggest Horde
Nurgle Spreads constantly
and Slaanesh has the power to use their desires against them

But the Gods are now designed to be of equal Power 
although Slaanesh is Probably the easiest to get to 
you just need to say "No thanks mate" 
and carry on walking


----------



## skad567 (Jun 4, 2008)

Big fan of Tzeentch myself, but Khorne isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

dakari-mane said:


> As to how did he come into existence do you ask that of Khorne, Nurgle or Tzeentch? No they just are & always have been.


Um, actually, I'm pretty sure Khorne came into existence becuase of the raw Human emotion of anger, especially during the Fantasy time period. Where Humans hated everyone in their attempt to conquer the world, so Khorne just kept growing in power until he became an actual god.

And as for Nurgle, he came into existence when the first diseases and sickness came into the world. Who else created plagues and various epidemics?

I have absolutely no idea for Tzeench, but I'm sure someone knows somewhere, and I'm certainly curious. ^_^


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

By the way, Malal's an ugly bugger!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

The gods are created by people. Khorne was anger, Tzeentch was deception and nurgle was the disease. Unlike the other 3 slaneesh was not made prodominantly by humanity but by the desire of eldar, that is why he represents desire. But because of the timeless nature of the warp Khorne was the first to be awoken but is no older than the others, they are all the same age. In a way they have both always existed but never existed. And Gore if those scribe daemon things ever record every spell their is then the staff could be reforged gaining tzeentch back his power. And for me the most powerful is Tzeentch because before he battles another gods he tricks them into fighting each other giving him the upper hand


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Oh, cool. Thats really nice to know about the Chaos gods. ^_^


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Zondarian thats all rubbish. 

Read P26 2nd column of the Necron codex to see how the chaos gods were created. It was all down to the war between the old ones & the necrontyr & took place millons of years ago. 
Slaanesh is the youngest of the chaos god having been created solely by the eldar. Which is why he is called the "prince".


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i would choose slaanesh because of the fluff behind it. It is just so kool. common who wouldnt want to kill your enimy with sound.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Tzeentch.

All hail the Lord of Change.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hardcore rockers that blow your head up with a mega-guitar and uber sound system strapped to their back? Yeah thats pretty cool. ^_^


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Slaanesh 'cause they are nasty.....:shok:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

why nasty? They don't really do anything except move faster. Except for their rockers. ^_^


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think I might have to conver to Slannesh...cause' Slaaneshi parents are COOL.









-Dirge


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahahahaha, thats so awesome!!! It's so true!


----------

